# A conversation with Howard Shore



## Kubi (Dec 4, 2015)

Wanted to share here a conversation that music journalist/author Doug Adams and I had with triple Academy-Award-winner *Howard Shore*, at a recent event here at Columbia College Chicago's Music Composition for the Screen MFA program, where I am program director.

Howard talks about how he starts working on a film _(the answer may surprise you...)_, what Scorcese thinks about temp scores _(no surprise there)_, and shares countless other insights. 

Grab a fine beverage, hit play, and enjoy! _(And feel free to share...)_


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 4, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## amordechai (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for this!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 5, 2015)

Fascinating. I think writing on paper only works if you've had extensive ear training, which I will fit in somewhere between the 1,782 other things I have to learn/manage...


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for sharing that video, Kubi!

Writing on paper... in this particular instance it was something really simple, but I'll never forget my first experience in high school sharing something I had written with other musicians and hearing them play it for the very first time. And hearing them play what I had imagined in my head just as I had intended it to sound. It was such a cool experience on so many levels. Much different to mocking up something on your own using samples. I don't claim to be an expert at it... but I do think it's a worthwhile skill to develop and an effort well spent, imo. It's another way to communicate your ideas to other musicians.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks for this!

He has said a lot of the same things in the commentary track for Se7en but it's great to hear how he compartmentalizes his work. I think Herrmann and Morricone both had/have a bit of at that where they compose away from picture as well (maybe someone else knows more about this).


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 6, 2015)

I was very intriqued by his statement that when he writes, he seperates composition & orchestration. It is always interesting to learn how each composer has there own method.


----------



## Sebastianmu (Dec 6, 2015)

I also found that part very interesting! That he breaks up the process and really does just one thing at a time. And that he breaks up the day into three big chunks and only 'composes' before lunch time!


----------



## d.healey (Dec 6, 2015)

Sebastianmu said:


> only 'composes' before lunch time!


 When there isn't a deadline looming


----------



## jeffc (Dec 6, 2015)

Kubi! Great to see you - looks like Chicago is treating you well! Nice video, very cool.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot, Kubi. Enjoyed every second!


----------



## idpattison (Dec 7, 2015)

Fantastic, thanks for sharing!

The book referred to in the first minute or so is this one:

I can thoroughly recommend it - a detailed review of the LotR score, looking at the research Howard Shore did into various ethnic and ancient music to build the 30 or 40 different themes.

A bit pricey, but then Christmas is just around the corner


----------

